# J2ME SDK starten



## tuttle64 (19. Okt 2011)

Seit Sun zu Oracle gehört scheint wirklich einiges nicht zu funktionieren. Jedenfalls konnte ich das sun_java_me_sdk_3_0-win.exe runterladen und auf Windows 7 64bit installieren. Beim Aufruf bleibt der Splash-Screen hängen und ich erhalte:



> java.net.UnknownHostException: ${device-manager.object-registry.host}
> at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:195)
> at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(SocksSocketImpl.java:366)
> at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:529)
> ...



Kann mir jemand auf die Spünge helfen, wie ich J2ME zum Laufen bringen?


----------



## Noctarius (19. Okt 2011)

Da das mit dem vorherigen Thema mal gar nichts zu tun hat habe ich es abgetrennt.


----------



## tuttle64 (19. Okt 2011)

Kann es sein, dass sun_java_me_sdk_3_0-win.exe mit der 64-bit Version des installierten JDK nicht zurecht kommt? 

Bei den Software Requirements steht:



> Microsoft Windows XP or Vista 32-bit with recent service packs or Mac OS X 10.5.8 with recent software updates



Gemäss diverser Postings (siehe z.B. https://forums.oracle.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=1748792&tstart=0 liegt es am am 64-bit JDK.


----------



## The_S (19. Okt 2011)

Also meine Erfahrungen mit dem SDK 3 (auch schon als es noch von Sun war): vergiss es und nimm 2.5.


----------



## tuttle64 (19. Okt 2011)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> Also meine Erfahrungen mit dem SDK 3 (auch schon als es noch von Sun war): vergiss es und nimm 2.5.



Danke für den Hinweis. Die Version 2.5.2 scheint zu laufen.

Um den SDK 3.0 zu deinstallieren, musste ich sogar in der Registry rumwühlen. Schweinerei.


----------

